# Yogi Came For A Birthday Party



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

As some of you might have read we love camping at the Yogi Bear Jellystone in Canon City Co. The owners treat us like family and we always have a great time. Late last fall our little one wanted to have Yogi at his party so as any gullible parents it was done. After many different dates planned and changed it finally happened today.

Here is Yogi with James.










His reaction to seeing Yogi come through the front door, James is in the blue Yogi shirt.









Yogi up close after his $800 bath and cleaning for the year sporting a new green tie, yes that's the actual price to get this thing cleaned.










What good is a camping party without smores










And finally a Yogi cake made by DW

















Thanks for letting me share my joy for the day.

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That is great!!!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey, hey, Boo-boo!

Looks like fun!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go all out for your kids b-day party!!!

Congrats to you on a job well done.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice! Happy Birthday to James! 
Great job on the cake it looks professional.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool pics!

That Yogi hasn't aged a bit


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That was great birthday present for your son, Bill
Hope he had a wonderful time









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

That is a great birthday present. Thanks fo the pics.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a blast!!!!!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Very cool!

Where's Cindy?

Linda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, James!*









It looks like you had a great party!

I guess my invitation must have been delayed in the mail.








Tell your dad, 'Next time, get 'em out a little earlier!'









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Where's Cindy?
> 
> ...


I'll give the short story on Cindy and Boo Boo. Jellystone inc. does not allow them to be purchased for each campground only Yogi. They have to be shipped from Jellystone to Jellystone at a cost of $400 each (that's what I've been told). We get to see Cindy and Boo Boo once a year at our Jellystone.

Bill.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*happy birthday james *









looks like a great time was had by all, thanks for sharing the pics.

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like everyone had a blast. That is what birthdays are all about.









Thanks for sharing the pics.

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That's awesome Bill!!!!

....I don't see any pic-a-nic baskets though...









Hope it was a great Birthday for him!

Steve


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

That is just TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Bill, what a wonderful memory for your boy!!! Want to be my dad, too?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Great pics! I love kid's birthday parties!

Question????????

How'd ya get all those people in your 26rs???????


----------

